# House buying in an unincorporated area...



## Fonzie (Nov 5, 2003)

Quick question.
What are the pros and cons of buying a house in an unincorporated part of town??
It seems you can get slightly more house for your money in an unincorporated area of town, though I think it's inevitable that these zones will be annexed soon.

It's time for our family to move out of our 2 bedroom bungalow into something slightly larger.
We're talking suburban Chicago here {Lombard specifically}.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

An unincorporated area will have far fewer regulations. Meaning you have to check ZONING carefully before you buy as you may have a business or pig farm put up next to you. 

It may take longer for the fire dept and sheriff to arrive. You may live on dirt roads & have to drive further. If you depend upon repair people, you may have a large trip charge.

Taxes are usually lower. You may have to drive your child to the bus stop for school if you don't home school. 

I would much rather live in an unincorporated area as I want chickens, horses, etc. If it takes the sheriff longer to arrive when called, I can live with that. 

Most cities have a 10 year plan so you can see where the city plans on growing. I'd check that as that will definitely impact your future.


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

For us the pros are fewer regs and one less level of government. There are no cons...the county is trying to force incorporation and says it won't cost us any more than it does now and the services will be better. I haven't figured out how they could do that... you don't increase government and service levels and pay less.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

To some extent fewer or no services. Street maintenance might be performed at the whims of the township or county. Streets may very well be gravel here in KS and there won't be any funds to do much else with them.

Unless township or county is willing there won't be monies for mosquito fogging whereas it might normally be done in your area. Not sure if that might be bad or perhaps good.


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

Your home-owner insurance might be higher depending on fire protection in the area.

Fewer regulations can be a double-edged sword if your neighbors decide to do something goofy.

You might be responsible for septic and water.

Building codes in unincorporated areas are sometimes lax, so check your structures to make sure they were built correctly.

Check deed restrictions carefully, sometimes there are hidden rules that migh prohibit something you plan.


----------



## airotciv (Mar 6, 2005)

A little jadded here, unincorporated until the city wants your tax dollars. And all of a sudden you on to the tax rolls, because of a vote from the city dwellers.


----------



## Fonzie (Nov 5, 2003)

All responses have been great!
Since we're talking about suburban Chicago, some of the real big negatives won't apply to my family.
I'm just trying to maximize the square footage of the house we'll eventually buy, while not exposing my family to an unacceptable situation.


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

Something I forgot....as incorporation/annexing approaches they may put in sewer and force you to pay to hook up.


----------



## Fonzie (Nov 5, 2003)

Pink_Carnation said:


> Something I forgot....as incorporation/annexing approaches they may put in sewer and force you to pay to hook up.


You're correct! That happened to my Mother when I was young {1978 or so} and she was not too pleased.


----------

